# Memorex LightScribe DVD Burner problem



## DoyleFromCA (Jan 10, 2010)

I recently purchased a Memorex DVD multi-format recorder with the ability to print LightScribe labels. The software that came with the recorder is Nero Essentials 7 (supported only by Memorex). First off: the recorder does not "Copy Entire DVD" of most of my finalized DVDs... some yes... some no. And it doesn't tell me 'why'. The 'copy it' option is grayed out..

Then, after finally getting the recorder to copy one of my finalized DVDs, I tried using the LightScribe option (the MAIN reason I purchased this recorder) and after working very hard at creating the disk image and looking at the 'preview', I click 'Print LightScribe Label' and after about 10 seconds it says 'printing successful' and spits out the DVD with NO label.

Suggestions? Or, better yet, any recommendations for a different LightScribe burner and/or software?

Thanks!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

What are you trying to copy? If it is a commercial DVD, it likely won't work, hence your description.

As for Lightscribe, I haven't used it, but I thought the Lightscribe software was separate. Try getting the software directly from the source: http://www.lightscribe.com/downloadSection/index.aspx


----------



## DoyleFromCA (Jan 10, 2010)

No, I'm not trying to copy Copy protected commercial DVDs. All the DVDs I'm trying to duplicate are -+RW or -+R 'finalized' DVDs and they are my personal collection. The challenge is: 'some WILL and some WON'T... and it doesn't tell me why. 

In regards to the LightScribe labeling software... it works. But the NERO software that comes with the Memorex is only supported by Memorex because it's an earlier version (7) and since the latest version is 9, Nero won't support it... and while I'm on the subject: Nero will support their latest version (9) if you call them at $1.29 per min. beginning when a representative comes on the line.

Thanks VERY MUCH for responding... Happy New Year!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

are you using lightscribe disks or just normal dvd disks


----------



## DoyleFromCA (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm using LightScribe HP DVD+R DVD media. 

LightScribe software, LightScribe Template Labeler, works fine. It's the Nero 7 software that won't create labels (at least not yet). After I create the label using Nero's software, Nero Cover Designer, and click Print LightScribe Label... I get an instant 40% complete and seconds later it says "Printed Label Successfully!" But, it didn't. 

I've spoken with Memorex tech support about this, several times, and they're not sure why the recorder/software duplicates DVDs only now and then... and why the Nero Cover Designer doesn't work. They suggested I take the recorder back and get another one. I did... this is my 2nd recorder.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

post the nero burn log and we can check if there is any reference to what happend


----------



## windyy (Feb 17, 2011)

i think winx dvd author will be OK. this is freeware that converts avi, mp4, flv...to dvd. easy to use. why not hav a try?


----------

